# Underground Labs Methyl 1 Test cycle begins today!



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi guys

I started my cycle today.  On the bottle the recommended dosage is two 5mg tablets a day.   I have started at this dosage, should this increase weekly?  My diet today has consisted of 400g complex carbs, 350g of protein, and 100 g of fat, plus 2 flax seed oil capsules (plan to achieve this each day) Also when I the best time to take the tabs?  I have some pictures but they are too large so will have to reduce the pixel size.

My current weight is 196 lbs @ 22% body fat.  
I rep max weights are:

Bench (flat) 330lbs
Dead lift 484lbs
Squat 308 lbs

Will post weekly pictures so first set will be next Tuesday.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't go over 15mg ed.  IMHO I think 10mg is sufficient.  I'm thinking you're gonna need to up the carbs, and make sure to have some simple carbs in every meal.  You're going to need that energy because you'll get hit with MAJOR lethargy;  you're not using 4ad.

If you start feeling flu-like... you'll have to continously remind yourself "You're not getting sick".  Excessive drainage is common.

Monitor the HELL out of your blood pressure.  That's a higher bf, than I usually see for a person using m1t.


What's your PCT?


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

How many complex/simply carbs per day should I be aiming for, I was thinking a having a couple of drinks of dextrose a day (for simple carbs) would this be a good idea?


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

Nolva plus I have Ergopharm 6 OXO and milk thistle (probably won't need this)


----------



## Dante (Feb 22, 2005)

looks good just got done with my cycle and saw some nice gains- good luck


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

cheers


----------



## Du (Feb 22, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> Nolva plus I have Ergopharm 6 OXO and milk thistle (probably won't need this)


 
Youll need/want milk thistle.


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

should I use milk thistle for PCT only?


----------



## Du (Feb 22, 2005)

dont use it FOR pct, but incorporate it into your pct, yes. 

Dont use it on cycle.


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

sorry that what I meant


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

should I aim for 500g complex carbs ED?


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 22, 2005)

PFH was consuming 700g and he weighs less than you.   How intense is your lifting schedule?


Everybody's different.  I wouldn't even run the cycle if I were you


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

My training is always between 40-45 mins long.  30-60 secs rest for each set.  I normally train in the 3-6 reps range and finish with a lightish weight until failure (normally 15-2o reps).   I perform 3-4 different exercises for each body part.  At the moment 3 day split.  Chest/biceps, legs/back and shoulders/tri's


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 22, 2005)

Leg's and back on the same day?  and to failure 

Ill bet your chest probably overpowers your back, huh?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 22, 2005)

Should have taken milk thistle pre-cycle, too.


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

I recently changed my split and seem to be making gains.  I do dead lifts at the end of my shoulder/tri work out seems to work for me last week dead lifted 484lbs hoping to get to 550lbs.  My chest has really responded over the last few weeks my chest is 45inc hoping to increase this by 2inc over the cycle is this realistic?


----------



## Dante (Feb 22, 2005)

my chest went up 2.5" in my 4 wk m1t cycle.  Take a look at my journal if you want.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42755


----------



## APG (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a look at your journal you can definitely see an big improvement well done!   My main problem is that I get full really quickly I plan to get most of my carbs from my chemical nutrition mass gainer (Dorian Yates).  Per 100g 52g carbs (50 complex), 35g Protein, 4 grams of fat.  My carb intake in the past has been the main problem in my diet.


----------

